# refinishing a gun stock



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I recently purchased an M1 Garand from CMP it has a new stock finished with linseed oil and I want to refinish it with wipe on Poly, what do I need to do to prep it for refinishing?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would stay with the linseed oil, IMHO. Keep in mind that you can hurt the value of any firearm by altering it from the original finish, both wood and metal. I found this the hard way.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

+1...I also think you will not be able to extract all the oil soaked into the grain and will not allow poly to bond properly. Will likely peel and fog over time...


----------



## rpludwig (Nov 22, 2011)

there are ways to extract BLO, but don't go there!

keep it as is, BLO is the proper finish for the Garand, and most other military rifle stocks...you'll wreck the value by doing other finishes as knothead mentioned...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> I would stay with the linseed oil, IMHO. Keep in mind that you can hurt the value of any firearm by altering it from the original finish, both wood and metal. I found this the hard way.


I would leave it alone. In any case you can clean it up by steaming out the dents and reapplying BLO. If you do any sanding at all be careful not to sand the cartouches stamped into the stock. They are the arsenal and inspection stamps. They are important to the value. They may be barely visible so look before you miss them and destroy them.

What did you get? Mine came back in the early 90's after over a year of waiting (Desert Storm had just started). When it finally came it was an unissued Harvester, all original and pristine. All it had was storage dings on the stock. With a little tuning it shot like a dream and saw many DCM matches. I preferred shooting this over a Springfield M1A National Match I was previously using.

Bill


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd leave it alone. I doubt than sanding is going to help much and I bet that oil is pretty deep in the stock and agree that will mess up your poly finish as time goes on. The value is already lost if the stock isn't original, in which case some refinishing isn't such a big deal. Are you going to hunt with this thing?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

rpludwig said:


> there are ways to extract BLO, but don't go there!


Okey, dokey...there will be no there from here...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I agree with all the above post. A couble of thing you might do to make it look a little better is apply floor wax or use lemon oil. I have done this many times to give the stock a little sheen. For a fast and easy way top on gun stocks, many times I use Deft lacquer in a rattle can. It comes in satin, semi gloss, and gloss. For a lot more info on refinishing gun stocks go to the link below.

Stocks: Making, Repairing, Refinishing, Modifying, and Bedding - RimfireCentral.com Forums

Also I have used this method several times. I know it sounds crazy but it works.

Woodstocks Amazin' Stock Finish & photos - RimfireCentral.com Forums

Don


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

You could also use pure tung oil for better water repellency but definitely stay with a true oil. They are just too easy to touch up and are the correct finish for the gun.

I got a nice one from CMP and it came in a new birch stock with a horrid orange stained finish. I stripped and sanded, then used Fiebings medium brown leather dye and pure tung oil. Looks much better but I think I'm going to have to do it again because that orange seems like it is coming back!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Stick with BLO- that is what the military used to keep the stock up-to-par plus it acts as a water repellant. You have to remember that a rifle this old will have multiple applications of BLO. It would be almost impossible to remove it completely. I recommend you stick with the original BLO application.
Shadowrider, never seen a military rifle with a birch stock. You might do some research as to why the deviation from walnut. My service rifle was plastic- made by Mattel. Basically, IMHO, it was a piece of XXXX! Not wanting to start a debate but I could never understand why Uncle Sam quit issuing the .30 rifles.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Not wanting to start a debate but I could never understand why Uncle Sam quit issuing the .30 rifles.


sure...
took away my 14 and gave me a BAR... took that away and gave me a 60 and my partner a 79...and to add insult to injury Remington Rand Typewriter Corp 45's for ornaments...
that didn't work out so well for us... at all... now did it...
couldn't win for loosing...

so then came along the 16 then the A1... not impressed at all... what a mess...
oh but all the issues were resolved when I came across a HK33...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> sure...
> took away my 14 and gave me a BAR... took that away and gave me a 60 and my partner a 79...and to add insult to injury Remington Rand Typewriter Corp 45's for ornaments...
> that didn't work out so well for us... at all... now did it...
> couldn't win for loosing...
> ...


This is a long debate...however, the 14 was a superb weapon, but not so great on full auto. The BAR another fine design, and very effective in the right hands, its downfall is the excessive steady diet of heavy ammo. Not a big fan of the 60...it had its own set of flaws. Now the HK33, what a sweet, reliable, gem. Based on the G3 it was a Cadillac. There is a reason why the Germans, Swiss and others are still using this variant.

The 16 was fielded way too soon. It had its bugs that needed to be worked out before it was fielded. The platform speaks for itself in today's world. Very reliable and versatile. 

I have built several ARs, all of them were great shooters (with the exception of one Heavy Barrel that I built years ago). My favorite is a Spikes built 22 dedicated upper on tuned lower. Very, very accurate and fun to shoot.

But, yes, the HK33 is a rally fantastic platform.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't care what it is if it goes bang I like to shoot it. :surprise: Best of all I like my old 22 rimfire rifles. They are just so much fun.

Don


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

went through the split bolts, no dustcover. no forward assist, no cleaning required, over heating, wrong propellent, sand, and a host of issues that weren't worked out till it was a day late and a dollar short...
the HK33 was spoils...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> I don't care what it is if it goes bang I like to shoot it. :surprise: Best of all I like my old 22 rimfire rifles. They are just so much fun.
> 
> Don


Marlin 39A....
nothing like it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

come to think of it...
we use to dip our wood stocks in heated BLO and let them soak for a bit....
long time rubbing out and drying time......


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> Marlin 39A....
> nothing like it...


I have always wanted one of those 39A's. Man they have really gone up in price.

Don


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> come to think of it...
> we use to dip our wood stocks in heated BLO and let them soak for a bit....
> long time rubbing out and drying time......


Actually, that is how the Garand stocks were originally finished. The stocks were thrown into a tank and allowed to soak. They were then air dried and assembled to the actions. They soaked up what they would and it was called "good enough".


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Shadowrider, never seen a military rifle with a birch stock. You might do some research as to why the deviation from walnut. My service rifle was plastic- made by Mattel. Basically, IMHO, it was a piece of XXXX! Not wanting to start a debate but I could never understand why Uncle Sam quit issuing the .30 rifles.


I assure you that they issued Garands in birch clothing. Also a few were running around in beech. Basically they used what they could get, but walnut was the spec and the vast majority of what was used.

I agree with you on the .30 rifles. The 5.56 has advantages but they are extremely "sensitive" to DOD procurement practices. I.E. they tried to save a penny and FUBAR'd the whole works.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> Marlin 39A....
> nothing like it...


The Ruger 10/22 is supposed to be, by a wide margin, the #1 seller but I have a Marlin 30-30 and there is no comparison in the quality of workmanship between it and a comparable Remington or Winchester, so I would agree with you for a carbine type. However, the finest shooting rifle I've ever pulled the trigger on was a Browning 22 semi-auto that the barrel did a half turn to lock into the receiver. Only machined for one size 22, mine was for shorts. You couldn't pull the trigger fast enough to jam it. I hear they are worth about $1100 these days.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the only semis I have are hand guns..
rifles are lever or bolt....
the bolts are Remington 700's.... BDL and up...
the levers are Marlin, Savage, Winchester, Sharps and H&H...
the H&H is a lever/rolling block single shot .600 Nitro Express...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> the only semis I have are hand guns..
> rifles are lever or bolt....
> the bolts are Remington 700's.... BDL and up...
> the levers are Marlin, Savage, Winchester, Sharps and H&H...
> the H&H is a lever/rolling block single shot .600 Nitro Express...


Rigby and .600 NE, hunt elephant much, or was that in a former life?:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I go native when ever the opportunity presents it's self....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Which hurts more after that shot, you or the animal?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Which hurts more after that shot, you or the animal?


DIIK...
it was willed to me w/ 7 rounds...
still have 7 rounds...
900 gr rounds is a bit much for anything on this continent...


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> DIIK...
> it was willed to me w/ 7 rounds...
> still have 7 rounds...
> 900 gr rounds is a bit much for anything on this continent...


Ummm! Maybe not! Possibly a Polar Bear, a Grizzly with a sore paw, or a really cantankerous Moose! Make that shot count, though!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Ummm! Maybe not! Possibly a Polar Bear, a Grizzly with a sore paw, or a really cantankerous Moose! Make that shot count, though!


300 S mag, 338, 375 H&H or the 458 would do just fine...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Saw a friend at a gun show a few years ago and asked if he was looking for a large caliber. He said "I don't want anything that is going to hurt me more than what I'm shooting at". I have to agree. I'm getting too old to shoot any big bores unless they are very heavy framed. Most of the time I shoot with a wooden arrow. Virtually no kick at all and I can pick it up and shoot it again, and again, and again. I have some with field tips that have probably been shot hundreds of times.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

look to the recoils that push instead of punch...
and throwing a freight train is easier on you than throwing a ballistic missile...
slow propellent burns vs fast...
add hydraulic dampening... 
I like my Pachmayrs....


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

M-16: Too many names on the black wall in W, DC due to trying to clear a jam in a firefight. It should have never been used....period. Plus I have heard to too may guys emptying a full clip of 5.56 into a guy who kept coming. One .30 cal. does the trick.
M-60: Based on the German MF 42 of WW II vintage.
M-14: Full auto was designed for the fighting in SE Asia. Should have been designed for semi-auto only.
BAR: Designed to give small combat units some additional fire power without toting a machine gun.


----------

